# Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?



## Glxxssbxrg (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,  |wavey:
vielleicht können mir ja die "Farbspezialisten" unter Euch helfen!

Ich suche von Japarot die RAL-Nummer (wenn es so etwas gibt).
Möglich wären auch die CMYK Werte. :vik:

.... bin nämlich auf der Suche nach entsprechender Farbe (Farbpulver) um meine alten Pilker aufzuarbeiten.

Schon jetzt herzlichen Dank #h
Burkhard


----------



## schwedenklausi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

Gehe zu einem Farben Geschäft, da haben die diese RAL-Tabellen.
schwedenklausi


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

http://www.emobil-center.de/body_ral-farbtabelle.html

http://www.source-shop.de/PANTONE/

http://www.kern-gmbh.de/kunststoff/service/lackierung/hks.htm


----------



## friggler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

Japanrot ist kein RAL Ton. Zumindestens keiner der auf der RAL-Karte zu finden ist. 
Die RAL-Farbenkarte enthält ja nicht so viele Farben.
Selbst auf den Farb und Musterkarten div. Hersteller mit eigenen Farbtönen von denen Ich einige besitze, habe Ich nur entfernt ähnliche Töne gefunden. Ist so wie mit dem Ferrarirot.
Wenn Du mit Pulver Einbrennlack meinst wird es noch schwerer, den habe Ich nur in Raltönen bekommen. Ungebrannt ist der endgültige Farbton nichtmal immer erkennbar (z.B. ocker wird gold). 
Was aber super funktioniert ist den Pilker mit weissem Einbrennlack zu überziehen und dann mit normalem Lack übermalen.  Die Farben leuchten und es hält wie Einbrennlack pur.
Für Leuchtfarben ist der Posenlack sehr gut. Gibt es in Fluo-gelb, grün, orange und rot. 

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Bondex (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

ich glaube nicht dass es die Fische interessiert ob Du nun Ferrarirot, Japanrot, Coca-Cola rot oder Marlbororot nimmst. Die kennen doch sowieso keine Marken und lesen keine Edikette Nimm einfach ein Rot 100%Y und 100%M dann fährst Du immer richtig.


----------



## Ollek (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht dass es die Fische interessiert ob Du nun Ferrarirot, Japanrot, Coca-Cola rot oder Marlbororot nimmst. Die kennen doch sowieso keine Marken und lesen keine Edikette Nimm einfach ein Rot 100%Y und 100%M dann fährst Du immer richtig.




So sehe ich das auch, zumal "Japanrot" selbst unter den einzelnen Herstellern kein Standart hat.

Habe etliche verschiedene Japanrottwister Gummis etc. von diversen Herstellern und die unterscheiden sich nahezu alle hinsichtlich der Helligkeit bzw Rotstärke. 

Gruss


----------



## Bondex (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

so sieht´s aus


----------



## Ollek (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

#6

Wenn du aber ganz sicher gehen willst, kauf dir ne Amtliche Flagge von den Japanoiden nimm eine RAL Karte und vergleiche #4


----------



## bbfishing (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

am besten nimmst Du eine UV Lampe mit ins Farbengeschäft. Das sogenannte Japanrot ist auch unter UV Licht noch rot bzw wird rötlichbraun. Darauf kommt es an, da das UV Licht der Sonne tiefer ins Wasser dringt und somit dein Köder besser zu sehen ist.


----------



## Sicki67 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

Hallo Gleissberg,
wie schon geschrieben wurde ist Japanrot kein RAL - Ton.
Wenn du aber zu einem Farbenhändler gehst der mit einer Mischanlage arbeitet kann dieser den Farbton von deinem Pilker einlesen und Dir einen ähnlichen Farbton mischen. Genau wird nicht gehen dafür sind die Farbpasten in den Mischanlagen nicht ausgelegt. ´

Gruß Sicki


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

Danke erst einmal für die vielen guten Hinweise. Die Farbtabellen finde ich Top. Auch die anderen Hinweise sind "Spitze"!!!!!
Ganz interessant finde ich den Hinweis von bbfishing.
Ich weiss, dass Dorsche in Farbe sehen können und dass sie dabei drei Kernfarben sehen: rot, violett und noch eine (die habe ich leider vergessen). Interessant ist, dass Dorsche bei kühlen Temperaturen bzw. in größerer Tiefe grün bzw. violett bevorzugen. Rot ist - glaube ich - in 12 Meter Tiefe nur noch schwarz. Und da ist Dein Tipp (bbfishing) wahrscheinlich genau richtig.
Danke Euch erst einmal - aber vielleicht habt Ihr hier ja noch mehr gute Ideen, denn das hilft uns ja allen weiter.
Burkhard


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

probiere doch verschiedene Rottöne aus. Und die die am besten fangen merkst Du Dir und postest dann welche Farbe das war.


----------



## Fangnix (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

Guckt mal hier. Der Bericht, den Lachsy verlinkt hat ist vielleicht aufschlussreich. Auf jeden Fall bestätigt er die Aussage von bbfishing.
Gruß


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

Ist ja wirklich ein interessanter Artikel !!!

Aber da bin ich noch einmal bei meiner Grundfrage: Kennt jemand aus dem Farbbereich eine Kennzeichnung der Farbe, die wir als japanrot bezeichnen und den UV-Test bestanden hat ?

Herzlichen Dank
Burkhard


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Japanrot = welcher Rotwert ist das ?*

japanrot == RGB: (239,23,34)    -- (laut Ollek)


----------

